# AP FIELD BLOG



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

05/22 Core Aeration


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

05/29 put down 450 lbs of 18/24/12


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

June 27th put down 2lbs. Of quinclorac. The field is about 48/48crabgrass and Bermuda the rest being various weeds. We have cut on a regular basis. Watering very little due to heavy rain.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

After the campus being closed for a week. The field was inspected and most of the crabgrass is dead. A few spots were missed. The next problems to deal with are bahia and nutsedge. I mowed horizontal to keep the zero turn from tearing up the same parts of the field before they can recover. Hoping to put down 15 0 0 soon.


----------

